

America remains top arms seller to the world - CapitalistCartr
http://www.publicintegrity.org/2015/03/16/16913/america-remains-top-arms-seller-world

======
mc_hammer
are you implying we wont call them terrorists in 20 years and bomb da fuq
outta em? or insurgents? arent those actually residents?

